# Looking at Gary Fisher Rail road bike



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

Experts, 

I am looking at my first road bike. Bike to work week this year gave me this bug of biking. After trying my hand at Trek 7500 FX, I would like to upgrade to a road bike. Here's what I have shortlisted:

//fisherbikes.com/bike/model/rail
Frame 6066 aluminum, integrated headtube
Fork Bontrager Race, aluminum steerer, carbon legs w/integrated SpeedTrap computer mount
Shifters Shimano ST-2300 8spd
Front Derailleur	Shimano FD-2300
Rear Derailleur	Shimano FD-2300
Brakeset Promax RC-466A, cartridge pads
Cassette SRAM PG850 12-26 8spd

The bike retails for $879.00 but I saw one in clearance for $6xx.00 at my LBS. Looks like Gary Fisher will not be making road bikes any more. Should I go for it?

Any comments?


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't know you could still get 8 speed on new bikes


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Coming from a hybrid and stepping into the drop bar bike arena, I think the Rail is a fine option at a good price, but being your first bike, branching out to get some exposure to other makes/ models might help you make a more educated decision. It'll also give you the opportunity to shop for a reputable LBS _along_ with bike shopping. That's not to say the GF shop isn't (reputable), but at least visiting others offers something to compare.

Continuing, fit matter most, so if you haven't already done so, visit the LBS, get sized/ fitted and head out (on the roads and for some duration) for a test ride. That (IME) is the best way to get a feel for the fit, ride and handling of this or any other bikes of interest.

Just a FYI... according to the GF website, that model is available in either a compact crankset (50/34) or triple (52/42/30). Depending on your level of fitness and the terrain you ride, the Rail being 8 speed at the rear, the triple _may_ offer some advantage in gearing. Something to discuss with the LBS.

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/rail


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

So I tried Trek 1.5 (Tiagra) and Specialized Allez (2300) today. Trek 1.5 was definitely the best. Very light and shifting was great. I am inclined towards Trek's as they are offering free tune-ups for life and 0% financing for a year.
I wanted to try Trek 2.1 as well but could not due to shortage of time. I have been hearing a lot of good things about it and even LBS was saying that at $200 extra from Trek 1.5, 2.1 is an amazing bike.
But I will be over-budget by at least $200/300. And I hope 2.1 is not an overkill for premature user like me.

Any comments?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you can afford nice gear, get nice gear. People who spend below their "real" number almost always end up spending a bunch more after the fact on dubious upgrades; the best deal you'll ever get on components is as part of a complete bike.

I find the idea of financing a bike a bit strange. This is something that drops half its resale value when you walk out of the store with it, and, except for a very small segment of the population, doesn't facilitate making money. IMO, best to stick with spending only money you already have on it. The Trek 1.5 already has the Tiagra drivetrain, IMO the best value going in a drivetrain group for a geared road bike. The 105 stuff on the 2.1 is a bit nicer, but it doesn't actually do anything Tiagra doesn't, and the single biggest performance differences you'll ever get by throwing parts at a road bike are things that make it fit you better, pedals and tires; for that stuff, it doesn't really matter which bike you started with.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

As soon as I saw the GF road bike offerings, I fell in love. I tried one and loved it, with the exception of the Sora shifters, which I"ve always found a little weird. Since it's probably a few years old, and Trek is discontinuing the GF name, I say go for it by all means.

Little fitting note: I'm fairly "normally proportioned," at 6' tall, so most bikes fit me well right off the rack.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming all fit equally well, I think the Trek 2.1 is easily worth $200 over the 1.5, but (unless I missed it) you don't offer prices, so we can't know how the GF Rail fares in comparison. 

Comparing the Treks... for the ~$200 over the 1.5, the 2.1 has a lighter frame, 105 (10spd) versus Tiagra (9 spd) and a Hollowtech ll crankset - easily justifies the added cost, IMO.

That's not to say the 1.5 isn't a very nice first bike or Tiagra isn't a very good group. Many racers use it and it performs/ functions well, but strictly from a price/ value standpoint, I think the 2.1 stands out.

If possible, post the prices of all three bikes.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

GF road bikes isn't really a few years old. It's quite new for Trek to have GF lineup of road bikes... iirc, 2011 was the first year.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Trek has been offering road bikes through Fisher since 2009. The first few models were basically rebadged LeMonds. I could have sworn the line was actually even older, but the Fisher archive and bikepedia.com contradict that.

I'd be a little surprised if Trek discontinued the Fisher label. It's old, has some currency among mountain bikers, and has different enough offerings in some areas, especially mountain bikes, and the ability to do somewhat unusual bikes that don't quite fit into the main Trek lines, that I think it would be worth it for them to keep around.

But, they decided to make it a "collection" instead of offering it as an apparently independent brand. So I guess we'll see what happens over the next couple of years.


----------

